# LongShot NYE



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's a poor audio quality vid of me and Mario on NYE. Sound was a LOT better live, LOL.

[video=youtube;kitdqlY0BlQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kitdqlY0BlQ&amp;list=HL1389475112&amp;feature=mh_l olz[/video]


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

The guy with the beer bottle on the right was digging it.Looked like fun.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice! Dueling PRS!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey that was awesome!!

nice job

I could listen to the drum & bass on that tune all day long

is that small amp on the floor for a harmonica?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

You guys look familiar....:smile-new:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Bolero. Yep, singer plays harp too.



bolero said:


> hey that was awesome!!
> 
> nice job
> 
> ...


----------



## gibsonguitarguy (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's some ACDC. I have the Les Paul. Fundraiser gig. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljd3qiklwUc


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Great job guys! Looks like you had a great time.


----------

